# First for the new year



## wombat (Feb 3, 2014)

I managed to get hold of some wenge, so paired it up with some rock maple for a bit of 
contrast.
The 'Joey' in a splitframe of maple with wenge on a karri spacer for the palm swell, A blue gum burl cap and brass lanyard pin finish it off. 4 coats of minwax poly then a final wax and buff. Quite like this one.

Unfortunately I still haven't worked how to get the maple to show up properly, hopefully you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 4, 2014)

That's sharp looking. Really like the contrasting colors


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks great to me! What do you mean you can't get the maple to show up properly ?


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks great to me! What do you mean you can't get the maple to show up properly ?


 
It's just a little washed out. the grain isn't showing up and it should be a bit darker with more contrast. :(
but thanks anyway!!


----------



## SENC (Feb 4, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice looking. Job well done.

Ray


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe these two should hookup . What a shot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ieWrWLjii0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2014)

Rufus Rocks. Thanks for sharing that Robert. I enjoyed it.


----------

